# APC on Facebook



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

One of the lovely mods here should make a facebook group for APC! 

To get us all in one place at the same time  (besides here of course)


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Aquabotanic has a facebook page. And there is this fun little app called fish world where you care for a virtual tank.


----------

